# Migration Assessment for Banking Professional



## Guest (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,
My spouse has completed her bachelors in IT and did MBA in finance. She is working as a assistant manager in a government bank. She has five years of experience in banking. Can she assess her skills for any of the nominated occupation in the Australian Skill occupation list? eg, Financial institutional manager, Actually i want to have her skills assessed to obtain points from partner skills? Any thoughts and suggestions please?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

nhn said:


> Hi,
> My spouse has completed her bachelors in IT and did MBA in finance. She is working as a assistant manager in a government bank. She has five years of experience in banking. Can she assess her skills for any of the nominated occupation in the Australian Skill occupation list? eg, Financial institutional manager, Actually i want to have her skills assessed to obtain points from partner skills? Any thoughts and suggestions please?


Yes 149914 is the code and I don't think there should be any problems in assessment as she works for a PSU Bank. 

Alternatively you can try customer service manager if she manages customer service part and has staff reporting to her.


----------



## keith1314 (Feb 1, 2014)

yes she can... i have bachelor in economics. worked as a bank's branch manager for 6 months and 5 years as supervisor...skills assessed with positive outcome!!!


----------



## keith1314 (Feb 1, 2014)

i applied for 149914 institution branch manager . DEEPSLOGIN is right.


----------



## Manan_20 (Dec 26, 2013)

keith1314 said:


> i applied for 149914 institution branch manager . DEEPSLOGIN is right.


Hi

Deeps is right but if you want to search a specific title i suggest you try here ANZSCO Search | Skilled Visa for Australia. Find out the eligibility of your occupation (based on the anzsco code) this will give you info about all the CSOL and SOL occupations and nominated states.

Good Luck

Manan


----------



## rtbrfr (Jul 25, 2014)

Request to assist in getting info for code 149914 - Financial Institutional Manager. 

1)does Money exchanges comes under financial Institution
2) Can applicant living outside australia can apply for this code. 
3) what is the ceiling for this profile in aus
4) where can i get format for experience certificate and pay slips of all years.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## aytacgunal.23 (12 mo ago)

Guest said:


> Hi,
> My spouse has completed her bachelors in IT and did MBA in finance. She is working as a assistant manager in a government bank. She has five years of experience in banking. Can she assess her skills for any of the nominated occupation in the Australian Skill occupation list? eg, Financial institutional manager, Actually i want to have her skills assessed to obtain points from partner skills? Any thoughts and suggestions please?


what happen assesment ?GAVE ASSESMENT


----------

